# SI Tads FT/FS



## charoozz520 (Dec 8, 2008)

I am overrun by SI tads and will really like to get rid of some of them locally, anyone in the CT/NYC area looking to Trade or buy some? I can do $6each and possibly throw in a few more if you are buying a couple more. PM me!

Charles


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

What is SI short for?


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Santa Isabel

https://www.google.com/search?q=san...o6PZBdyPgegE&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAA&biw=1680&bih=935


----------

